
Clam claims oldest animal record (405 years) - charzom
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2007/oct/29/clam
======
bmaier
I just can't believe that it basically amounts to "scientists find oldest
animal on record, then kill it to find out how old it is"

~~~
gscott
Or find out how it tastes...

